# Soundkarte wird nicht gestartet -> KDE stoppt



## Bigbutcher (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Suse Linux 9.2
Beim Booten bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung

Failed services in runlevel 5: alsasound

Wenn ich KDE starten will, dann bleibt der immer bei der Initialisierung der Geräte stehen.

Vor dem letzten Booten hab' ich folgendes gemacht:
- Microsoft Core Fonts installiert
- Ein paar Pakete mit Yast installiert (GAIM etc.)
- Soundsystem von Automatisch auf Open Sound System (Threads) gestellt

Nachdem ich rebootet hab, kam der Fehler.
Ich denke also mal dass die Umstellung von Auto auf OSS dran schuld ist, dass das System nicht mehr richtig bootet. Wie kann ich das jetzt aber in der Konsole wieder rückgängig machen?

Mein System:

Athlon XP 2000+
ASUS A7N8X Deluxe - Nforce2
SuSE Linux 9.2 FTP Version

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt einem Neuling ein wenig helfen.

MfG

BB


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Januar 2005)

Also Deine Vermutung, dass es daran liegt dass Du das Soundsystem auf OSS gestellt hast duerfte richtig sein.
Was fuer eine Soundkarte hast Du denn?
Wenn OSS gestartet wird duerfte alsa nicht starten, nehme ich an.
Falls DU OSS brauchen solltest, im Alsa ist 'ne OSS-Emulation drin.

Wie Du das genau umstellst kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber schau Dir mal das Verzeichnis /etc/rc.d an. Ich weiss nicht genau wie Suse da drin vorgeht, in der Slackware muss ich einfach die Rechte auf ausfuehrbar setzen und das enstsprechende Script wird gestartet.


----------



## Bigbutcher (20. Januar 2005)

Ich benutze die NVidia Onboard Soundkarte, die Soundstorm.
Also in der Readme von NVidia steht dass man das auf OSS schalten muss, wenn da ein bestimmter Fehler auftaucht.
Wegen der rc.d werd ich gleich mal schaun, ob und was da drin steht.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

edit:

Soo ich hab da jetzt mal nachgeschaut aber hab nix gefunden.
Gott sei Dank hab ich die alten Einstellungen von /etc/modprobe.d/sound nur auskommentiert. D.h. dass wenn ich dieses Soundkartenmodul lade, dann läd KDE auch richtig. Allerdings kann ich mit diesem Treiber nichts anfangen...
Ich kann das da auf Automatisch zurückstellen. Aber wenn ich wieder mit dem NForce Modul starte, bekomm ich wieder diese Fehlermeldung:

Sound server fatal error: AudioSubSystem::handleIO: write failed len=-1, can_write=1024, errno=11 (Resource temporarily unavailable)

Manchmal bleibt der auch nur bei Initialising Devies stehen und da passiert weiter nix.

NVidia sagt man solle da auf OSS umschalten, das klappte anfangs auch, aber ka warum dann mein System das auf einmal nicht mehr mitmachte.

Hier noch ein Auszug aus der boot.msg

Starting sound driver:  nvsounddone
Restoring the previous sound settingfailed
<notice>exit status of (sshd smpppd running-kernel fbset alsasound) is (0 0 0 0 1)
...
Failed services in runlevel 5: alsasound


----------

